# Ellen Whittaker Banned From Driving!!!  OOOOps



## Andalusianlover (18 October 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3877867/Top-rider-gets-drink-drive-ban.html

Naughty naughty Ellen!!!!!


----------



## Naryafluffy (18 October 2011)

Oops!!!


----------



## Piccy (18 October 2011)

No excuse!


----------



## BBH (18 October 2011)

Another positive media story about a showjumper 

Can't one of them for once do something good to provide a different perspective to the public.


----------



## ISHmad (18 October 2011)

Any drink driver deserves to have the book thrown at them.  How stupid of her.


----------



## equestrianabbie (18 October 2011)

Literally disguted to read this.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 October 2011)

Finally! Something other than racing is getting bad press!

Never liked Ellen Whittaker, she is a pompous idiot.


----------



## BBH (18 October 2011)

EKW said:



			Finally! Something other than racing is getting bad press!

Never liked Ellen Whittaker, she is a pompous idiot.
		
Click to expand...



Blimey I don't think SJing has had anything but bad press but I'd be happy to be put right. 

Ellen Whittaker  - drink driving
Michael Whittaker - drunken brawling
Ben Maher - Court case and shenanigans with groom in pub
Laura Renwick / Georgie ??? - Skanky pants
Laura Newman - horse theft

Recent episodes all in the media.

It would be great if the press concentrated on the fantastic achievements of our teams over the last couple of years rather than all this stuff that goes on behind the scenes.

We all know this stuff sells but it would be nice to have some balance.


----------



## stencilface (18 October 2011)

BBH said:



			Another positive media story about a showjumper 

Can't one of them for once do something good to provide a different perspective to the public.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think anything good they do won't be covered by the press.  Press only want to sensationalise the bad stuff.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (18 October 2011)

Just one more reason why I'm not keen on Ellen Whitaker being such a role model for young kids...


----------



## *hic* (18 October 2011)

I had assumed that she was a role model until I went to HOYS and was rather horrified by a number of young female members of a Pony Club (which had better remain nameless) behind me who chanted "knock it knock it" each time she came to a fence and groaned in agony when it stayed up.

Whilst I'm glad she's evidently not a hero to all young riders I was't impressed by their attitude.

As for being done for drink driving? Stupid woman.


----------



## 9tails (18 October 2011)

ISHmad said:



			Any drink driver deserves to have the book thrown at them.  How stupid of her.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (18 October 2011)

'She doesn't condone drink driving'

No she may not but she still did it


----------



## PolarSkye (18 October 2011)

jemima_too said:



			I had assumed that she was a role model until I went to HOYS and was rather horrified by a number of young female members of a Pony Club (which had better remain nameless) behind me who chanted "knock it knock it" each time she came to a fence and groaned in agony when it stayed up.

Whilst I'm glad she's evidently not a hero to all young riders I was't impressed by their attitude.

As for being done for drink driving? Stupid woman.
		
Click to expand...

Sigh - stupidity and ignorance all round methinks.  Reminds me of the rather rude comments and jeering I heard re Oli Townend at Burghley - he may not have the best reputation in some circles, but there's no need to be outright rude.  

I've not had the best experience with some pony clubbers lately - the attitude of some of the teams at our local show this year left alot to be desired - bad sportsmanship well and truly demonstrated.

As to EW - idiot woman.  While she may well have not realized how over the limit she was, she knowingly consumed whatever she did and then got behind the wheel of a car.  

I was so disappointed to see it reported in the mainstream press.  What we need is far more positive stories about our sport - especially as there is currently so much positive stuff to write about.

P


----------



## DougalJ (18 October 2011)

I'm really surprised actually that she has been that stupid....


----------



## Magicmillbrook (18 October 2011)

DougalJ said:



			I'm really surprised actually that she has been that stupid....
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (18 October 2011)

EKW said:



			Never liked Ellen Whittaker, she is a pompous idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Heard some stories about her that made me dislike her even more 

Im glad the story was published though regardless of my personal view of her. Just highlights how frequent drunk diving has become. I read it in the papers this morning


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 October 2011)

Too posh for a taxi, but not rich enough for chauffeur. Poor girl.


----------



## Andalusianlover (18 October 2011)

I like the comment of her so-called spokesperson!!!!!!

"She hadnt had a chance to get something to eat beforehand and didnt realise she was over the limit" What TOSH!!!!

For goodness sake she was over twice the legal limit???  She must have had a fair few glasses of whatever to be that much over, she must be completely and utterly as thick as two short planks to "not realise she was over the limit"

What made her "realise she might be over the limit" and turn round to go back to her friends???  Was it the fact that her vision was blurred and she couldnt see the road??

Drink drivers deserve all they get and much more!


----------



## BBH (18 October 2011)

Drink driving can have catastrophic consequences so before anyone jumps on here and says we're being harsh because ' we're jealous'  

No its not its because people can die.


----------



## Sarah1 (18 October 2011)

Stupid girl. 

Lucky she didn't kill anyone, eh, or they might have had to report on that and that would've been more 'bad press' for those poor show jumpers.


----------



## Polotash (18 October 2011)

Spoilt brat probably thought she'd manage to wiggle out of it if she did get caught.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (18 October 2011)

Blonde bimbo in a Range Rover - for once it isn't Katie Price.

Stupid woman.


----------



## BBH (18 October 2011)

Polotash said:



			Spoilt brat probably thought she'd manage to wiggle out of it if she did get caught.
		
Click to expand...


I can't understand why she was fined so little,  you can get more fine for dodging a tax disc and that doesn't end in the likelihood of killing someone.


----------



## Tinkerbee (18 October 2011)

Stupid woman.

Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!


----------



## highlandponygirl (18 October 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Stupid woman.

Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!
		
Click to expand...

 Ooooo contraversial


----------



## Shutterbug (18 October 2011)

I really am a complete believer in if you are driving you should not drink at all - its just too risky.  Its disappointing to hear that yet another celebrity sport person has been caught doing something so utterly stupid which could have cost a life - anyone who drink drives should be banned for life


----------



## soulfull (18 October 2011)

Disgraceful, dangerous and dam right selfish!!!!


----------



## Rowreach (18 October 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Stupid woman.

Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!
		
Click to expand...

[Rowreach mops tea from the keyboard]


----------



## amyneave (18 October 2011)

Its says she didn't realise she might be over the limit when she got in the car. She was more than twice over, how can you not realise. Then she suddenly thought she might be so turned round. 

Sorry but not sure I quite believe that.


----------



## BBH (18 October 2011)

Its probably more of a question of her  ' chancing it' then realising its not worth the risk and on her way back Mr Plod caught her so she had to try and explain / justify what she's done.


----------



## Cop-Pop (18 October 2011)

Idiot girl.  Like a lot of people (I hope!) I won't drink if I'm driving, its just not worth risking my life, other peoples lives or my license.


----------



## marmalade76 (18 October 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there was any need of a question mark in that statement!


----------



## Charem (18 October 2011)

BBH said:



			Drink driving can have catastrophic consequences so before anyone jumps on here and says we're being harsh because ' we're jealous'  

No its not its because people can die.
		
Click to expand...

This,

A good friend of mine died after having a collision with a drunk driver. I don't care that she wasn't sure whether she was under the limit, she consummed alcohol, therefore she shouldn't have driven, end of.

Hope this makes her and others think twice before having a drink and getting behind the wheel.


----------



## Xander (18 October 2011)

There is no doubt she was stupid but I don't think that is a reason to take a pop at all showjumpers, as a couple on this thread have.
She'll suffer for this - probably in terms of sponsorship - which makes her doubly stupid.


----------



## springer1021 (19 October 2011)

Stupid irresponsible girl, I hope she does lose out financially, too many innocent people and either injured or killed by drunk drivers.


----------



## BBH (19 October 2011)

Xander said:



			There is no doubt she was stupid but I don't think that is a reason to take a pop at all showjumpers, as a couple on this thread have.
She'll suffer for this - probably in terms of sponsorship - which makes her doubly stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't think she will tbh.

Also the BS don't worry either,  they now have Alistair Stewart as an ambassador and he is a convicted drunk driver.


----------



## Ibblebibble (19 October 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Stupid woman.

Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!
		
Click to expand...

lol over rated twits who think they're above the law, yep i think you've hit the nail on the head


----------



## ladyt25 (19 October 2011)

Wow! People do have some hatred for this woman on here don't they! In fact show jumpers in general seemingly - why?

Yep, she was beyond stupid getting behind the wheel and she was damn lucky nothing happened. 

Sadly, too many people do drink and drive though - they nust don't all get caught and I am pretty sure amongst these people will be some from all walks of life and who take part in various different sports. What would this thread be like had this been a case of a well respected say dressage rider or eventer who was caught? 

I hope all of those who are slating her think about it when they drive the day after a night of drinking cos it is quite easy to still be over the drink drive limit then still  but do you consider that when you get behind the wheel to go to the stables the next morning? Maybe you're all teetotal, don't drive or get someone else to drive you but I would bet many don't really consider it.


----------



## daydreambeliever (19 October 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			Wow! People do have some hatred for this woman on here don't they! In fact show jumpers in general seemingly - why?

Yep, she was beyond stupid getting behind the wheel and she was damn lucky nothing happened. 

Sadly, too many people do drink and drive though - they nust don't all get caught and I am pretty sure amongst these people will be some from all walks of life and who take part in various different sports. What would this thread be like had this been a case of a well respected say dressage rider or eventer who was caught? 

I hope all of those who are slating her think about it when they drive the day after a night of drinking cos it is quite easy to still be over the drink drive limit then still  but do you consider that when you get behind the wheel to go to the stables the next morning? Maybe you're all teetotal, don't drive or get someone else to drive you but I would bet many don't really consider it.
		
Click to expand...



I fail to see how who she is or what her occupation is makes any difference to the 'bashing' she is getting on here. Any drink driver deserves to be publicly humilliated. EW has only been highlighted on this forum because its a horse forum and she rides horses, and not being picked on or hatred thrown her way because she is a SJ but because she is a convicted drink driver.

I strongly believe there is quite an easy rule of thumb to follow when consuming alcohol, if you drink, dont drive, whoever you are! and as ladyt25 said, strongly question how much you consumed the night before and what time you stopped drinking as to how much alcohol you have in your blood the following day.


----------



## Starbucks (19 October 2011)

For gods sake people she made a mistake, I doubt she's proud of it!


----------



## stencilface (19 October 2011)

daydreambeliever said:



			I fail to see how who she is or what her occupation is makes any difference to the 'bashing' she is getting on here. Any drink driver deserves to be publicly humilliated. EW has only been highlighted on this forum because its a horse forum and she rides horses, and not being picked on or hatred thrown her way because she is a SJ but because she is a convicted drink driver.

I strongly believe there is quite an easy rule of thumb to follow when consuming alcohol, if you drink, dont drive, whoever you are! and as ladyt25 said, strongly question how much you consumed the night before and what time you stopped drinking as to how much alcohol you have in your blood the following day.
		
Click to expand...

Makes quite a bit of difference when much of the bashing is related to 'them showjumpers'


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (19 October 2011)

BBH said:



			Blimey I don't think SJing has had anything but bad press but I'd be happy to be put right. 

Ellen Whittaker  - drink driving
Michael Whittaker - drunken brawling
Ben Maher - Court case and shenanigans with groom in pub
Laura Renwick / Georgie ??? - Skanky pants
Laura Newman - horse theft

Recent episodes all in the media.

It would be great if the press concentrated on the fantastic achievements of our teams over the last couple of years rather than all this stuff that goes on behind the scenes.

We all know this stuff sells but it would be nice to have some balance.
		
Click to expand...

I think a couple of these are a bit unfair....Ben Maher was actually found not guilty of any wrong doing, I'm not a fan of his but Kathleen his wife is a proper lady and would not partake in any sort of pub brawl, it was all blown out of proportion by a sacked groom out for revenge. 

Laura Renwick and Georgie Strang having a laugh nothing wrong with that !!!

and Laura Newman was not guilty of being involved in horse theft.


----------



## rascal (19 October 2011)

Its not a mistake to drink that much and then drive a big 4x4 on a public road, its just plain stupid. What if she had hit someone? Whats wrong with a hotel?
I like a drink once in a while, but i value other peoples safety and would never drive  my car.


----------



## abbie94 (19 October 2011)

BBH said:



			Actually I don't think she will tbh.

Also the BS don't worry either,  they now have Alistair Stewart as an ambassador and he is a convicted drunk driver.
		
Click to expand...

Alastair is my boyfriends dad, He is one of the nicest people you'll ever meet and Ellen incident has nothing to do with him so its unnecessary for him to be brought up. While your posting all your comments bitching about people just remember, they are the sister/ dad/ mum/ brother/ friend etc of someone and they are more than likely to see it. You may be hiding behind a user name but slating people isn't fair, keep it to yourselves. Just because these people are well known and their private life gets published in newspapers doesn't mean they aren't human, they're exactly the same as everyone else and if you knew them well enough your views might be different. Also, those of you saying showjumping is getting bad publicity at the moment, that may be, but everyone makes mistakes, and your not giving it a great name, your giving it a label of bitchiness even more so that it already does. My point being if it was you, you wouldn't want everyone slating you for it. She made a mistake, as did the rest, and i bet she is kicking herself for it, but you dont need to rub salt in the wound. I dont condone drink driving at all but i think its about 1 in 5 people do it or have done it so its not like its never been done before.


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			Alastair is my boyfriends dad, He is one of the nicest people you'll ever meet and Ellen incident has nothing to do with him so its unnecessary for him to be brought up. While your posting all your comments bitching about people just remember, they are the sister/ dad/ mum/ brother/ friend etc of someone and they are more than likely to see it. You may be hiding behind a user name but slating people isn't fair, keep it to yourselves. Just because these people are well known and their private life gets published in newspapers doesn't mean they aren't human, they're exactly the same as everyone else and if you knew them well enough your views might be different. Also, those of you saying showjumping is getting bad publicity at the moment, that may be, but everyone makes mistakes, and your not giving it a great name, your giving it a label of bitchiness even more so that it already does. My point being if it was you, you wouldn't want everyone slating you for it. She made a mistake, as did the rest, and i bet she is kicking herself for it, but you dont need to rub salt in the wound. I dont condone drink driving at all but i think its about 1 in 5 people do it or have done it so its not like its never been done before.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.

Too easy to hide behind a screen and mouth-off these days.


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 October 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I'm happy to give my details to anyone who wants them .......
		
Click to expand...

Marvellous, glad you will, but there are many that won't.


----------



## abbie94 (20 October 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Actually, this is not correct and anyone who is convicted in court will have their name, address and penalty published in the press local to that court (unless a minor) so it makes no difference if they are 'well known' or not.

I agree your particular relation should not be brought up as he is nothing to do with this post BUT if people don't want their conviction to be talked about due to having a sister/mum/dad etc then DONT DRINK AND DRIVE ...... simples.

Also, it is very easy to say it's just a mistake when you have been caught, try saying that to a sister/mum/dad etc who has been killed by a drink driver.

Rant over .............
		
Click to expand...


Your totally intitled to your opinion but when your drunk, the last thing their thinking of is not drink driving, especially if your an alcoholic... drink makes you do silly things. Also if it was any bob or larry they may get it in a newspaper but people wouldnt care


----------



## Alfiem (20 October 2011)

Andalusianlover said:



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3877867/Top-rider-gets-drink-drive-ban.html

Naughty naughty Ellen!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

STUPID, SELFISH, SILLY LITTLE GIRL. She got off FAR too lightly. The fine is pocket money to her. She should have been given a 10 year ban and been fined thousands . One thing I cannot abide is drunk drivers.


----------



## abbie94 (20 October 2011)

Also they wouldn't have it held against them for so long, Alastairs incident was years ago and now he doesn't drink at all because he knows he made a mistake, he has corrected it but people feel the need to still go on about it. Far worse things have been going on in showjumping recently that most of you wont know about and shouldn't be posted on here but I can bet if it was a bigger name, it would be everywhere.


----------



## BBH (20 October 2011)

I cannot believe anyone standing up for drink drivers. 

This is not 'just a mistake' their actions could kill someone. Everyone knows drink impairs the ability to drive safely and yet knowing this some still choose to do it. And these aren't people who couldn't afford a taxi's or if you're on a night out with alcohol arrange a lift, book a hotel room whatever.    

My point about SJing is that I find it a real shame that such a great sport is being tarnished by what seems like constant negative high profile media stories, only last week we had the mother faking her daughters health to con £20k out of wellwishers.

All very sad, bad episodes which cumulatively give the impression this is a sport dominated by reckless, feckless people because the media aren't interested in any achievements in the arena. A great shame and lets down all the grass roots people who take part.

FWIW this forum isn't anti showjumpers , look at the fantastic support Tim Stockdale has had following his injury. Thats because he is recognised and respected as a true ambassador for showjumping.


----------



## mistered (20 October 2011)

I can not condone drink driving and never would. However it is easy for everyone to post how disgusted they are etc etc etc....

If every mistake you ever made in your early/mid twenties was reported in the national press, I'm sure we'd see that your not all so squeeky clean. Ellen made a mistake that COULD of had series consequences, it didn't. No doubt she has spent a night in a cell and will feel awfull that she was stupid enough to drive when over the limit. She has an 18 month ban and a fine issued by the magistrate on duty.

Why do the press (inc H&H) have to refer to which car she was driving? who her partner is?


----------



## sjstar23 (20 October 2011)

I think everyone already knows who her fiance is regardless of his name being mentioned and what does it really matter that they mention the car she was driving? I like Ellen as a person and as a rider, but it's a really stupid thing to do. As for people saying the bad press is unfair... it's not going to get any easier seeing as she's marrying a Hollywood actor... the press will be all over things like this! I just hope she's learned from her actions. An 18 month ban will certainly make her regret it and I doubt she will ever do it again. But she should think herself lucky that there weren't worse consequences. 
She made the decision sober (I would hope) to drive to the ball. Why the heck didn't she arrange to stay at a friends and get a taxi back with them, or stay in a hotel? or just not drink! Silly, silly girl. 
And yet another statistic to give insurance companies a valid reason to not offer insurance to professional sportspeople... really not appreciating this kind of thing when my car insurance is up for renewal!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (20 October 2011)

Starbucks said:



			For gods sake people she made a mistake, I doubt she's proud of it!
		
Click to expand...

She should be bloody grateful the police pulled her over before she had the chance to injure or even kill an innocent person, would you still consider it a mistake then?


----------



## *hic* (20 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			Alastair is my boyfriends dad, He is one of the nicest people you'll ever meet and Ellen incident has nothing to do with him so its unnecessary for him to be brought up. While your posting all your comments bitching about people just remember, they are the sister/ dad/ mum/ brother/ friend etc of someone and they are more than likely to see it. You may be hiding behind a user name but slating people isn't fair, keep it to yourselves. Just because these people are well known and their private life gets published in newspapers doesn't mean they aren't human, they're exactly the same as everyone else and if you knew them well enough your views might be different. Also, those of you saying showjumping is getting bad publicity at the moment, that may be, but everyone makes mistakes, and your not giving it a great name, your giving it a label of bitchiness even more so that it already does. My point being if it was you, you wouldn't want everyone slating you for it. She made a mistake, as did the rest, and i bet she is kicking herself for it, but you dont need to rub salt in the wound. I dont condone drink driving at all but i think its about 1 in 5 people do it or have done it so its not like its never been done before.
		
Click to expand...








Private people's names and details get published in the press before court. When they are accompanied by photos like the one above the surviving driver gets hate mail and phone calls. The driver of the car above was three times over the limit when he drove into my husband and daughter and damned nearly killed them as well as himself. I'm sure he too made a mistake when he started drinking after finishing work early and then carried on drinking from cans on his way home. I also doubt whether his family received any hate mail. However my family, the totally innocent parties, certainly did. My young daughter, who had survived the collision, had to put up with "Your dad killed someone" comments at school. So pardon me if I have no sympathy with someone who happily lives their life in the public eye and courts publicity has adverse comment made on their dangerous and illegal actions.

Had you though that perhaps if Alistair (who I have found to be a charming man) had made more of his conviction and the problems he could have caused (please see photo above, that man had two young familes and a further child on the way) perhaps more people like Ellen would think twice about drinking and driving.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 October 2011)

I wish some people would educate themselves about the law and the reporting of court cases.

The names, addresses of defendants get read out in court and often the type of car they were driving for a motoring or drink driving offence. The press have a duty to report this.

Why should Joe Bloggs from Acacia Avenue, driving a Nissan Micra, have his details in the Backwardstown Weekly for being slightly over the limit (Go on, actually read your local paper, it will be full of cases like this), but not someone in the public eye?

I do wish people who have never set foot in a court (there's a thing called a public gallery in your local magistrate's court, go and listen and learn something) or can't be arsed to open a real newspaper, would stop gobbing off about the law and the media.

As we say around here, she was caught drink driving (as was my uncle, splashed all over the local paper, many times) 'tighten her'.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 October 2011)

Also all of the information (her engagement, the price of a Range Rover) is in the public domain, reporting that is not a crime.

Be aware that rather than the court case being surrounded by hacks slavering like wolves, if you read the story you will see that it did not happen at the Old Bailey, the case was probably covered by a small number of local reporters and has been picked up by the Sun (large papers do keep an eye on small regional newspapers for stories) or the reporter who covered the case at magistrate's court works for a news syndication agency, of which the Sun may be a client.

Just for some people's information


----------



## silverbreeze (20 October 2011)

Yes, everyone makes mistakes but when you are in the public eye you have an even bigger responsibility to make sure that you portray an image that reflects the realms of what is classed as acceptable.  Although the lines of what behaviour is classed as acceptable may be a personal thing, I think this is one 'mistake' that is NEVER acceptable.

As for hiding behind a user name, i would be more than happy to say everything i have to say to Ellen's face.. in fact, to any drink drivers face, famous or not and convicted or not.  This is a clear cut choice and she obviously went out with the intention of drink driving, i dont care how much alcohol affects your perception, I have driven to many places and got totally obliterated and not once have i had the thought to get in my car and drive because i know it is wrong and can cause so much irreparable damage and i have far too much respect for life. 

I hope to god that she is made to read all this, she needs to be made to suffer and quite frankly deserves the bashing that she gets.  i have never had an opinion on her before and i would have this opinion of anyone who was caught.  And to come out with the utter garbage that she hadn't eaten first and had no idea how drunk she was is just patronising and quite frankly just makes the whole situation worse.  As i write this i am getting so angry at the thought of this brainless, selfish act that i am actually shaking!! 

I live locally to where this happened, i can tell you now, no amount of i didn't mean to would ever bring back a loved one and anyone that chooses to attempt to defend this act should sit and ponder the thought of just such a catastrophe happening in their life and then rethink their angle. 

And as for them having to suffer the rest of their life from it... why they hell shouldn't they, a family left without a member or a person left mentally or physically damaged by a drink driver has to live with it so why the hell should these people be any different. 

All of her sponsors would do well to reject her at this point so, for once in her life, she has to deal with the consequences and possibly even learn from her mistakes.


----------



## brighteyes (20 October 2011)

To me, who she is is secondary. Another person had a drink and then drove a vehicle on a highway. Stupid, stupid, stupid.

The repercussions to her will likely (and rightly) be considerable. I'm thankful she didn't physically injure anyone else.


----------



## Elbie (20 October 2011)

Firstly, she was silly to get in the car in the first place, but secondly AFTER she'd driven and then thought she shouldn't be driving, she drove back to her friends house. If you're thinking you're not safe to drive, why continue to? She should've called someone to pick her up.


----------



## abbie94 (20 October 2011)

Im gonna leave this now as its pointless. Everyone has different opinions and we aren't going to agree. Not everyone thinks the same and congratulations for being so sensible. I didn't come on here to defend her or say what she did was right. But whatever you say isn't going to change it now and there will still be 1000s doing it


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 October 2011)

I have never had any reason to think badly of her before particularly, but she should be ashamed of herself now.  Stupid, thoughtless little girl.


----------



## BBH (20 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			Im gonna leave this now as its pointless. Everyone has different opinions and we aren't going to agree. Not everyone thinks the same and congratulations for being so sensible. I didn't come on here to defend her or say what she did was right. But whatever you say isn't going to change it now and there will still be 1000s doing it
		
Click to expand...

Well lets hope you're so understanding when the police knock on your door in the middle of the night to say your daughter, husband, sister whoever have been killed or maimed in a crash with a drunk driver.

I admire your loyalty to AS but in this case I think its misguided. He just got lucky in not killing or seriously injuring someone. 

Anyone who gets behind the wheel drunk should be banned for life. How dare they play roulette with other peoples lives,  never mind the people in the emergency services who have to clear up the carnage and deliver the worst piece of news anyone could ever receive. 

As for 1,000's still doing it I don't agree with that, everyone I know (and just look at this thread) accepst that drink driving is a complete no no.
The more unacceptable its made and the more stigma someone gets the better in getting the message across.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			But whatever you say isn't going to change it now and there will still be 1000s doing it
		
Click to expand...

No, we won't change it, but the police and the courts will and the reporters will keep reporting on it and people will keep being disgusted 

Abbie94? Am I wrong to surmise that you are 17 or 18? 
Driving yet? If you've ever seen the results of a car crash (there are pictures on this thread and another thread in latest news from Co Monaghan in Ireland), sat through a court case, an inquest, involving death by dangerous or drink driving, been at a wake house where the coffin is closed because the deceased has basically been smashed into pieces, listened to the parents howling or seen the pain on the faces of the first responders who had to cut out the victims, you might have a different opinion.


----------



## silverbreeze (20 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			Im gonna leave this now as its pointless. Everyone has different opinions and we aren't going to agree. Not everyone thinks the same and congratulations for being so sensible. I didn't come on here to defend her or say what she did was right. But whatever you say isn't going to change it now and there will still be 1000s doing it
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone has the same opinion about this.  No one is saying that because someone is moronic and disrespectful to other people and their lives on the road that these people are innately evil and nor are we attempting to cause you offence through your partners father.  We are all stating fact.  I would hold this opinion even if it was my own mother/brother/lover/self and you should attempt to have an opinion unswayed by your relationship connections.


----------



## comet&joe (20 October 2011)

tut tut Ellen!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			. But whatever you say isn't going to change it now and there will still be 1000s doing it
		
Click to expand...

By this measure we shouldn't say anything about child abuse, rape, murder... of course its right to be disgusted and say so, when people break the law???


----------



## FairyLights (20 October 2011)

it doesnt matter how much money people do or do not have,drink driving is just plain wrong.  The drunk driver is unsafe and kill others.


----------



## Tians (20 October 2011)

Ellen Whittaker Banned From Driving!It's nothing


----------



## Lolita (20 October 2011)

Obviously this is a stupid thing to do and I'm not condoning EW's actions but can we not stereotype show jumpers, some of us aren't Spoilt brat!!!!


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (21 October 2011)

abbie94 said:



			Alastair is my boyfriends dad, He is one of the nicest people you'll ever meet and Ellen incident has nothing to do with him so its unnecessary for him to be brought up. While your posting all your comments bitching about people just remember, they are the sister/ dad/ mum/ brother/ friend etc of someone and they are more than likely to see it. You may be hiding behind a user name but slating people isn't fair, keep it to yourselves. Just because these people are well known and their private life gets published in newspapers doesn't mean they aren't human, they're exactly the same as everyone else and if you knew them well enough your views might be different. Also, those of you saying showjumping is getting bad publicity at the moment, that may be, but everyone makes mistakes, and your not giving it a great name, your giving it a label of bitchiness even more so that it already does. My point being if it was you, you wouldn't want everyone slating you for it. She made a mistake, as did the rest, and i bet she is kicking herself for it, but you dont need to rub salt in the wound. I dont condone drink driving at all but i think its about 1 in 5 people do it or have done it so its not like its never been done before.
		
Click to expand...


Well said !!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 October 2011)

I can't get over all this 'naaaw, leave them alone, they are people with families' rubbish. 
Tough luck, they thought have thought about that before they got behind the wheel. Selfish action. If you have a family and you think something of them, don't drink and drive and get your name in the paper for all to see and risk your current and future employment.

My uncle was a serial drunk driver.
His name and address were in the paper several times, he led a couple of police chases. My friends used to find him lying drunk in the gutter and tell me about it in school.
One time, I even turned up to court and he was wobbling around in the dock for drunk and disorderly, and I listened to how the magistrate tore strips off him and called him a 'disgrace'.
The magistrate was right.

He destroyed two marriages, he has four children who, after his death (yep, found in a flat surrounded by bottles), still can't stand him for what he did. Being in the papers was nothing compared to what he put them through. He put his own mother in an early grave.

Please do not think he had no support and was shunned, far from it, he did nearly all the work on our house and our previous house, at our request, to try and keep him out of trouble, my mother (his sister in law, not even a relative) got him out of the cells on many occasions, he was signed over to drying out clinics, but his addiction was too strong.

Who's fault was it he was in the paper? Who's fault was it that his family suffered.
HIS. 

Ellen Whittaker was over the limit driving a vehicle akin to a tank on the public road, she was apprehended and punished, that is what the law is there for and people are going to comment on it because it is in the public domain the same as anyone else and if it is in the public domain, people are going to comment on it, live with that.


----------



## Shutterbug (21 October 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			I can't get over all this 'naaaw, leave them alone, they are people with families' rubbish. 
Tough luck, they thought have thought about that before they got behind the wheel. Selfish action. If you have a family and you think something of them, don't drink and drive and get your name in the paper for all to see and risk your current and future employment.

My uncle was a serial drunk driver.
His name and address were in the paper several times, he led a couple of police chases. My friends used to find him lying drunk in the gutter and tell me about it in school.
One time, I even turned up to court and he was wobbling around in the dock for drunk and disorderly, and I listened to how the magistrate tore strips off him and called him a 'disgrace'.
The magistrate was right.

He destroyed two marriages, he has four children who, after his death (yep, found in a flat surrounded by bottles), still can't stand him for what he did. Being in the papers was nothing compared to what he put them through. He put his own mother in an early grave.

Please do not think he had no support and was shunned, far from it, he did nearly all the work on our house and our previous house, at our request, to try and keep him out of trouble, my mother (his sister in law, not even a relative) got him out of the cells on many occasions, he was signed over to drying out clinics, but his addiction was too strong.

Who's fault was it he was in the paper? Who's fault was it that his family suffered.
HIS. 

Ellen Whittaker was over the limit driving a vehicle akin to a tank on the public road, she was apprehended and punished, that is what the law is there for and people are going to comment on it because it is in the public domain the same as anyone else and if it is in the public domain, people are going to comment on it, live with that.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## LynneB (22 October 2011)

I have to admit I am also struggling with the "she made a mistake I am sure she is kicking herself for it" brigade.  Drink driving is not something which suddenly befalls someone as they are driving along the road.  It is something which happens long before they get in a car.  What you eat or do not eat has nothing whatsoever to do with being 2 times the drink drive limit, she simply isn't that slight a build for it to.  She drank far more than she should have and got into a Range Rover and drove, it really is as simple as that.  So those who are saying awww, was just a mistake, as others have said, thing of that knock on the door you get one night to be told your child has been killed by a drunk driver.  

So far, I have lost one school friend at the age of 12, driven against a wall on his way home from school by a drunk driver who thought it ok to get plastered at lunchtime; a friend who lost a leg through being knocked off his motorbike by a drunk driver in a white van, in day time again, on his side of the road; a friend who had almost every bone in his body broken and his face smashed to pieces, again by a van driver who was drunk in day time, there are more and that is just me.  Thousands are maimed or killed each year by drunk drivers.  It is well advertised so people are well aware it is a issue, it isn't just a one off, so I have no sympathy for anyone who gets caught drunk behind a wheel. No one is immune to being killed by a drink driver, so think about that next time your loved ones are out and pray that knock never comes


----------



## Nailed (22 October 2011)

No excuse for drink driving. Shocking.. and the money shes got im damn sure she could of afforded a taxi!

Lou x


----------



## Dancing Queen (23 October 2011)

there is NO excuse for drink driving.

for the other brigade - if your loved one was killed by a DD would you still make excuse -------------- No Thought Not.


----------



## Starbucks (23 October 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			By this measure we shouldn't say anything about child abuse, rape, murder... of course its right to be disgusted and say so, when people break the law???
		
Click to expand...

child abuse, rape and murder. Totally the same thing as someone having a couple of glasses of wine and driving home!


----------



## Quadro (23 October 2011)

Any one who thinks its ok or just "just a mistake" are invited to do my job for a day- patching up victims of drunk drivers or even better, having to tell  families there loved relative has been killed by a drink driver!
Then i bet you reconsider
Q


----------



## Starbucks (23 October 2011)

It's not ok, she has done the crime and paid the price.

I just don't think a big enough reason for such public hatred.


----------



## Quadro (23 October 2011)

I think "hatred" is a strong word to use and my post was not just aimed at EW but all drink drivers 
Q


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 October 2011)

I don't hate EW, I just don't think drink driving should be made light of and I hate it when people gob off about the media and the courts whilst not having a baldy clue how either work, I know nothing about plumbing so I am not going to spout off about ballcocks and s-bends or tell anybody how to install a sink, or that they are doing it wrong, etc


----------



## dynasty (24 October 2011)

She should have been sent to prison.  Getting behind the wheel of a car while under the influence of drink or drugs is akin to handing someone a loaded gun and letting them have target practice.  Giving these "celebrities" a fine means nothing it is just pocket money to them and a ban has no real effect as she has staff to drive her about.  Should have got one of them to collect her that night! Look at the footballer who was driving a range rover and killed those two children and was out of prison leading a normal life after no time at all.  The justice system is a complete insult to innocent victims


----------



## Alimac19 (24 October 2011)

Sorry just noticed on page 4 that "ladyt25" has asignature which reads "Wine is made to be drunk. I am drunk, therefore am I wine?".  Very apt to this discussion!!


----------



## CalllyH (24 October 2011)

Shes an idiot! that is all. 

No actually I dont think shes an amazing rider either and shes clearly had veneers put in recently. I hope they hurt her.


----------



## nokia (24 October 2011)

Im sure this will do her boyfriends career lots of good with all this attention

Mrs Mayher is a proper lady as quoted by previous poster...have you seen her modelling shots, ladys dont pose in pictures like that

Every dog will have its day, and i think Ellens may be now

She is disliked for a reason, not because everybodys jellous of her ,its because she is a bitch & a chav drink driver


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 October 2011)

Starbucks said:



			child abuse, rape and murder. Totally the same thing as someone having a couple of glasses of wine and driving home!
		
Click to expand...

They are all against the law.  If you are doing something you shouldn't be, you should expect to be ridiculed by civilised society.  It's as simple as that for me


----------



## Quadro (25 October 2011)

I would say that drink driving can easily be compared to murder or manslaughter anyway.
Q


----------



## RunToEarth (25 October 2011)

The Whitaker family are all idiots though, I don't think anyone can deny it. I was with Louise a few years ago when Robert drove their HGV lorry back, with 6 horses on, after winning the cock o the north class, and sinking 8 pints. 
Apparently it is a vicious circle, they never seem to learn.


----------



## BBH (25 October 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			The Whitaker family are all idiots though, I don't think anyone can deny it. I was with Louise a few years ago when Robert drove their HGV lorry back, with 6 horses on, after winning the cock o the north class, and sinking 8 pints. 
Apparently it is a vicious circle, they never seem to learn.
		
Click to expand...

LOL maybe thats why none of them seem to be able to string a coherent sentence together when interviewed on telly then.They're all rat arsed . 

Masters of the monotone monosyllable,  all of them 

Still can't take away their ability to jump a fence though.


----------



## stencilface (25 October 2011)

Lol - I think the whitaker family might try to deny it 

I think if you shoved a mic in my face after an sj round, asking inane questions I might have trouble putting a sentence together, and I don't jump anything half as difficult as they do (literally, probably half the size  )  Plus, they're from yorkshire, people not known for saying much....


----------



## ladyt25 (25 October 2011)

Alimac19 said:



			Sorry just noticed on page 4 that "ladyt25" has asignature which reads "Wine is made to be drunk. I am drunk, therefore am I wine?".  Very apt to this discussion!! 

Click to expand...

Well, I do like my wine!!


----------



## ladyt25 (25 October 2011)

dynasty said:



			She should have been sent to prison.  Getting behind the wheel of a car while under the influence of drink or drugs is akin to handing someone a loaded gun and letting them have target practice.  Giving these "celebrities" a fine means nothing it is just pocket money to them and a ban has no real effect as she has staff to drive her about.  Should have got one of them to collect her that night! Look at the footballer who was driving a range rover and killed those two children and was out of prison leading a normal life after no time at all.  The justice system is a complete insult to innocent victims
		
Click to expand...

I think the argument there would be intent. Someone going out with a gun is showing intent to do harm. Somebody who got into their car and drove under the influence is not necessarily intending to cause any harm (well, some do but that's a different story). I think it is appalling and I do think when someone has been injured or killed as a result of a driver being drunk then the penalty should certainly be tougher - that footballer case mentioned was horrendous and he should have faced a much harsher penalty.

It is not just drunk drivers who cause accidents though - many fatalities are caused by people in stolen vehicles, people falling asleep at the wheel and elderly drivers whose driving ability has decreased. In all cases it is horrible and preventable and the law is there to punish accordingly. I am sure it makes no difference to the family who has lost a loved one whether the person who caused it was a little old man forgetting what he was doing or a professional person who's had a couple of drinks and got behind the wheel. All equally tragic.

I reiterate again that i assume everyone who has shown such disgust on this thread and said the penalty was not harsh enough does not drink any alcohol cos i can pretty much bet if you do and have driven the next day you are quite likely to be over the limit and you could get stopped and be breathalised and deemed 'drunk'. You are then tarred with the same brush as Ellen essentially.


----------



## DragonSlayer (25 October 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			The Whitaker family are all idiots though, I don't think anyone can deny it. I was with Louise a few years ago when Robert drove their HGV lorry back, with 6 horses on, after winning the cock o the north class, and sinking 8 pints. 
Apparently it is a vicious circle, they never seem to learn.
		
Click to expand...

..so because of your experience with ONE family member, you can call them all idiots?

Ellen was indeed very foolish to do what she did, and Robert was a muppet obviously, doing what he did....

I think the older generation of that family are pretty sound people, the experience I have had.....


----------



## 3BayGeldings (25 October 2011)

I certainly don't believe the "she realised she was drunk and turned round to drive to a friends" excuse!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 October 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			I think the argument there would be intent. Someone going out with a gun is showing intent to do harm. Somebody who got into their car and drove under the influence is not necessarily intending to cause any harm (well, some do but that's a different story). I think it is appalling and I do think when someone has been injured or killed as a result of a driver being drunk then the penalty should certainly be tougher - that footballer case mentioned was horrendous and he should have faced a much harsher penalty.

It is not just drunk drivers who cause accidents though - many fatalities are caused by people in stolen vehicles, people falling asleep at the wheel and elderly drivers whose driving ability has decreased. In all cases it is horrible and preventable and the law is there to punish accordingly. I am sure it makes no difference to the family who has lost a loved one whether the person who caused it was a little old man forgetting what he was doing or a professional 
person who's had a couple of drinks and got behind the wheel. All equally tragic.

I reiterate again that i assume everyone who has shown such disgust on this thread and said the penalty was not harsh enough does not drink any alcohol cos i can pretty much bet if you do and have driven the next day you are quite likely to be over the limit and you could get stopped and be breathalised and deemed 'drunk'. You are then tarred with the same brush as Ellen essentially.
		
Click to expand...

A few points.

1  "Someone going out with a gun is showing intent to harm" - in what context?
2  Anyone with a half brain will be aware of the depressive effects alcohol has the nervous system. To drink and drive proves they either have less than half a brain or they don't care.
3 A little old man, sober,  or a drunk, young woman with more than half a brain. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 October 2011)

The sponsors will Love that (not) and it will serve her right what was she thinking of.


----------



## Marydoll (27 October 2011)

I have no real opinion of her as a person as i dont know her.
Her as a publicly identified drunk driver, i do have an opinion on, and its not a good one, what a selfish, dangerous thing to do, she deserves a hefty fine and a long, long ban, neither of which she got imo. Anyone convicted a second time needs jailed and banned for life
Where were her friends ?? Id never let any mate who'd been drinking,drive after drinking on a night out, even if i had to wrestle the keys from their hands


----------

